# New 23 RS Owner in Kansas



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Good morning/evening all!

Just took delivery of a new 23RS a few weeks ago! It is SO neat!! Can't wait to get the wife and kids packed up next week-end and go camping!

Of course we have many questions...How do I do this? What makes that work? Blah blah but I'm sure the first trip will answer many of those and generate some more.

Looking forward to reading this board and meeting folks.

Our general info:

Located in Wichita, KS

I'm close to 40, my lovely wife is close to 30

I'm retired from the Air Force working at an aircraft manufacuter

My wife is an 8 yr veteran of the Air Force, homemaker, mother, daycare guru and master of a million other tasks for which she is underpaid but not under valued...and yes I wrote that myself guys without her making me!! Hahaha

Two small children 2 and 4 and a big German Shepard that hasn't yet figured out she is not a human.

We bought our 23 RS out of state after growing weary of a pushy dealer









Looking forward to mostly week-end jaunts and that sort of short term camping.

Again, nice to be here... Oh by the way, the username comes from a little town in South Carolina called...You guessed it, Travelers Rest...GO DEVILDOGS!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Travelers,

Welcome to the forum. Where are you going to camp in Kansas? Looking at www.reserveamerica.com I see most sites are North and West of you. Let me know if you decide to "travel west" and camp in Colorado.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS Traveler!

I see we have quite a bit in common already:









I live in the Mid West.

I work for the DOD...Air Force branch.

I own an OUTBACK: (25RS S)

I'm close to 40. REALLY CLOSE!

My wife is a DAYCARE GURU.

I have 2 children.

I have a big German Shepherd Dog...who is laying at my feet as I type.

WOW! Maybe we are long lost twins!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Hmmmm wouldn't be at Ellsworth or Minot would ya? If you're near Minot we may cross paths sometime! I visit there from time to time and the next time, it'll be in the camper!

Is 41 really close to 40 or is it really REALLY close???


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

GFAFB. Current weather conditions...Horrible! It's snowing like crazy here. Roads are a mess...as usual.

40 is 3 months away!


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello Travelers Rest,

Nice to here from another Kansas person. I am south of you in Wellington. We pick up our 21RS tommorrow, probably from your pushy dealer (grin). It will be interesting about how our delivery goes. We are also looking forward to our first outing. We will spend a little time at Wellington Lake to get everyting checked out befroe we go on our big 2 week trip in July.

Wes


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and congrats on the new Camper too!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Ahhhh yes, GFAFB, I spent many years afraid I would get orders there on B-52's. That was when I was young and heard many storys about how things were there in the early eighties...

I've grown up since then sunny I'm sure that, notwithstanding the weather, it is a beautiful place.

Perhaps one day we can take the trailer and go far...or is it fargo? Hahaha

Thanks for the greetings!

Steve


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Welcome Travelers Rest
We pass thru Travelers Rest S.C. sometimes going to the Great Smokies. In case you have'nt heard, them Devildogs have a good baseball team this year.
Wood


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I am also getting ready to pick up my new outback this Thursday the 20th. I agree its neat to hear from other Outbacker's here in Kansas. I live in Hutchinson, I'm 34 my wife is 35 and our boy is 2 and we have a little ShihTzu named Sasha. Maybe we will see you at area lakes. Take Care and hope to meet again


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats on the new Outback.

You'll anwser a bunch of the questions yourselves with a trip or 2 under your belt but feel free to post any questions on the site and I'm sure many will offer you an answer.

Happy Camping!

C-Mac


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Kansans!

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new Outbacks!









We have lots in common. I, too, have an Outback; I've been 40 once, I know what kids are, and I have driven the treeless plain from El Dorado to Emporia many times.

Actually, my brother lives in Wichita and my wife's family are in Leawood and Kansas City and we go through there every couple of years.

Enjoy your new trailers!

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Travelers Rest,

action Congratulatioins on your new 23RS sunny Hope you have a great and enjoyable trip next weekend.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

You have made a great choice in the 23RS. We love ours.

Jon


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats in the new 23rs and welcome!
I was in your shoes in the fall and found tons and tons of info in former posts. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Does everybody know the original post is over 2 years old?









Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Does everybody know the original post is over 2 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










100%


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Travelers Rest,

I am a Devildog, USMC that is, 10 minutes from your TR Devildog territory in the big town of Taylors. My wife is from your arch enemy area of Berea!

Congrats on your purchase 2 years ago as CamperAndy pointed out!!!


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on your Outback. I love mine. If you have any questions this forum can answer all of them. I love my 23rs. I also have 2 kids, and 2 dogs. We go all over te state of Alaska and love ours.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy how did I miss this one
Welcome Travelers Rest to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS

Don action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Boy how did I miss this one
> Welcome Travelers Rest to the Outback Family
> And congrats on the 23RS
> 
> ...


Yeah - I was thinking the same thing, Don....until I looked at the date of the 1st post. Hadn't even thought about owning a TT 2 years ago. No excuse tho'. I should have been here to welcome him to the tribe







What's your excuse?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not only 2 years old but he has not been heard from since Oct, 2004









Hope he is enjoying the camper


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Maybe he's traveling too much a needed a rest!









Mark


----------

